# DIY Oil Catch Can Questions



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

Just installed my DIY catch can. I bought the parts from Lowes. Just want to know if I should reverse the hoses going into the filter. I have it flowing in the proper direction now, but have read where people have ran their's in reverse. The problem that I have now is that air is being sucked in from the stop**** in the bottom of the catch container. What can I do to stop this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

